# Tinker's folder



## hellize (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello,


Another tinker's folder for today, to bring sunshine into this misty, melancholic day. 
I made this one with a harpoon blade forged of motorcycle chain!
Hope you guys like it


----------



## jessf (Sep 23, 2017)

I like the mechanism. No question on how to use it and it looks secure which for me is a big concern.


----------



## nevrknow (Sep 23, 2017)

Very nice work. Design and mechanical wise.


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 23, 2017)

Very cool, a lot of visual interest on that one!


----------



## hellize (Sep 23, 2017)

jessf said:


> I like the mechanism. No question on how to use it and it looks secure which for me is a big concern.



Thank you! 
Yes, it can only be opened and/or closed, if you pull the ring back.


----------



## hellize (Sep 23, 2017)

nevrknow said:


> Very nice work. Design and mechanical wise.



Glad you like it


----------



## hellize (Sep 23, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Very cool, a lot of visual interest on that one!



Thanks!  
yeah, I like unusual blade materials, like this chain san mai


----------



## dough (Sep 23, 2017)

Yup that is really cool. Love the whole thing.
What are the dimensions?
I like how clean it looks. Also curious does it require two hands to open and close?


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 24, 2017)

Love the design, love the engineering, love the look of the blade - even though it would challenge my sharpening skills. Especially love the choice of material (my two-wheeled bias). Great looking knife!


----------



## hellize (Sep 24, 2017)

dough said:


> Yup that is really cool. Love the whole thing.
> What are the dimensions?
> I like how clean it looks. Also curious does it require two hands to open and close?



the blade is around 10 cm, and it is around 22 cm when opened. It does require two hands to operate it


----------



## hellize (Sep 24, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Love the design, love the engineering, love the look of the blade - even though it would challenge my sharpening skills. Especially love the choice of material (my two-wheeled bias). Great looking knife!



thanks for the nice words!


----------

